# Cades Cove



## NC Scout (Jan 31, 2015)

A few pix from Cades Cove this week.  As soon as we entered loop we saw button head right out window so we stopped to let our shed hunter in training get a close look.  After a few minutes, nice buck came into view just behind the smaller buck.  This became the pattern of most of our antler sightings. Lot of folks had been telling us they weren't seeing many deer in Cades Cove and thought some disease had gone through, maybe blue tongue? And we didn't see many deer out in fields.  But we saw nearly 80 deer in total. Most were up in woods eating red oak acorns.  It paid to go slow and scan woods patiently.  It was a spur of the moment trip, all we had was a point and shoot, and the glare of the low winter sun was terrible so I apologize for pic quality.  Another pattern was solo bucks tending late solo does.  We saw at least 3 pair like that.  Late evening we saw huge buck that had pushed doe out into field with a big crab claw six dogging the pair but it was clear the larger buck had established his dominancy as he could just look back at the six and the six would freeze in his tracks.  That was the most interesting deer action so we watched them til dark.  Other than a few deer paparazzo, there were very few people in Cades Cove.  It was cold and there was a stiff breeze but still a fine evening.  We read trip advisor reviews of CC on the way over looking for any current info and couldn't believe some of the negative reviews!?  I wondered what kind of person wouldn't love Cades Cove?


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like a fun trip - thank you for sharing.


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 31, 2015)

Holy smokes at them big bones 

Great pictures!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2015)

Great pics.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 1, 2015)

Some fine buck sightings there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 1, 2015)

Awesome pics. Makes me want to go back! Mountain deer get big if they are allowed to get some age


----------



## Lee Woodie (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice shots that person in the field with with that buck was neat


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice shots! The only thing I can't stand about Cades Cove is that it is most often an 11-mile traffic jam if you don't go there at some off-time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 2, 2015)

NCScout,

Great photos for sure.

I only have one question....on your 7th photo down from the top, what is the orange/reddish color that is on the top of the mountains as such.

My photos were made there during the first week of September and this color was never on any of my photos from Cades Cove and I am just wondering.


----------



## NC Scout (Feb 6, 2015)

*Magical Place*

Hi Eagle Eye

As far as the photograper and the big buck.  One of the most fascinating facets of Cades Cove is how wildlife relates to humans.  Fear between the two are suspended. Some of the most fascinating photos I've taken at Cades Cove were by capturing the unique juxtaposition of wildlife and humans. 

The orange on the ridges was light from setting sun shooting just over the tops of the ridges lighting them up.  The reason the sunset appears like that is because the low winter sun that of course, you would not have experienced in September.  And frankly other than the pretty sunset, the low winter sun made wildlife viewing and photographing a bit of a challenge that day.  Still if you think that orange light looked unusual in my picture, you should've seen how unreal it looked in person! It was almost as if the mountains were on fire.  But I've never seen a photo or a painting that can capture light quite the way one sees it in person.

For anyone that's never been to Cades Cove, its magical.  But unless you like huge crowds, don't go there on week-ends or holidays especially in summer! 

We go there a lot in November and December when rutting activity is ramping up and hot.  Just watching those big bucks tending does and having a go at one another fires you up for deer hunting.  Thought about putting a trip to Cades Cove as a cure to hunter burn out in the Hunter Burn Out thread. 

My ancestors on my maternal side were of the people that were removed from CC, so it holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 6, 2015)

I knew that the location of those mountains in question was on the east side of the park facing west so I thought that it could have been the setting sun but I just couldn't imagine the "shapes and colors" etc being as such on the top areas of the mountains.  I even went back and looked at my photos to try and get the same view but even though I knew just about where you were when you took these photos, I still couldn't duplicate your result.  Of course, we had left the park before it got that late anyway as we had to drive back to Hwy 441 and then across the mountain back through Cherokee back to Maggie Valley at the time.

That is interesting about some of your relatives that previously lived in the area which is now Cade's Cove.  Our very own member here, NCHillbilly, also has relatives that originally lived in the area of Cataloochee Valley where we enjoy viewing the Elk each year.  We always drive in to the area from near Hwy 276 at exit #20 on I-40.  I love that area as it is beautiful.  My sister owns two pieces of property on Hwy 276 just about two miles south of I-40 and she is wanting to sell it now since her husband died last year.

Thanks again for sharing your photos with all of us and thank you for your explanation as well.


----------



## NC Scout (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks Eagle Eye

I'm sure most people recognize the place from which I took the sunset on ridges photo. Its probably one of the best areas for viewing big bucks.  There's almost always a "buck jam" with flashes going off in that area.  Its the north end of Hyatt Lane.  

I'd be interested to see some of your photos from Cades Cove and/or Cattaloochee. Especially big bucks.  

We went to Cattaloochee last Fall in the snow and Cove Creek Road was slick and hairy especially coming out of there after dark!!!  There's also good elk viewing at Cherokee, around Oconaluftee Village in the late evening, and its not near as difficult trip as getting to the Cattaloochee Valley.  

Last Fall while fishing Raven Forks we talked to a GW that was having to dog a big bulling elk all over the creek trying to keep people away from him because the bull was charging people.  Think it was bull 55. GW looked slap worn out and I could tell if it was up to him, he'd just shoot that dang bull.  The way the elk are flourishing, I think we'll see some sort of elk hunting in NC in my lifetime.  I've heard tell of people seeing elk as far south as Franklin.

Pic from Cattaloochee.  Double Ought (no collar, no ear tag hence the number 00), a Cattaloochee wild born bull was stealing cows from a long time resident bull, 67's, harem, and working the cows back and forth across the road.  Its not a clear pic but its an interesting, funny pic to me the way the humans and the elk are juxtaposed.






That's interesting about NC Hillbilly.  I probably know some of his family. My mommy's granny was one of 14 children and married a man that had 7 brothers.  She was related to just about everyone in WNC by blood or marriage.  That's why you don't talk about anyone to anyone in WNC, we're all related.  

Good luck to your sister selling that land.  Real estate in the mountains is picking up.


----------

